# Does it matter anymore.???



## Mark71 (Jun 3, 2016)

Allow me to set the stage,

I do understand each person has different wants, needs, thoughts, feeling, ideas, etc....
I do understand each lady, has different wants, needs, thoughts, feeling, ideas, etc....

Please sit with me while we have coffee...Let me introduce myself, I am a 45 y/o male that is MARRIED. Currently in a whirlwind in this world, with a desire to learn. Now, I realize this question will opens up many doors for further dialog. I have made many mistakes in my marriage, most regrettable. No person knows the true me because I have been hurt, nor do I want my inner self to be rejected by my wife. 


My only motive is to get answers, with an understanding its on a case by case basis, feel free to ask me questions..

Does pure love, the components of love truly matter to todays lady?

Thank You for sitting with me....


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Describe the whirlwind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I married my husband for love. With love, I blossom; without love, I wither. 

While I was deciding to be serious with my husband, another man offered wealth. I chose love over wealth. 

Today I am very grateful for the decision I made. 

So having a man's love and being able to love is very important to me!!!


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Mark71 said:


> Does pure love, the components of love truly matter to todays lady?
> 
> ....


Pure love matters to me.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mark71 said:


> A
> 
> Does pure love, the components of love truly matter to todays lady?


Probably to most ladies, until they reach 40 and are still single. Then it's time to settle and repeat that long-term passionate love does not exist.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

person specific, situation specific, experience specific.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Steve1000 said:


> Probably to most ladies, until they reach 40 and are still single. Then it's time to settle and repeat that long-term passionate love does not exist.


Hello? I heard my name.

Does it? Can it be had by anyone? Or do only a few find that elusive pairing? If it's real, is it worth being alone for decades waiting for it? What if one does and they are wrong and it never happens? Or is it worse to settle and find out long term passionate love exists but be stuck in long term companionate relationship?

In the midst of a struggle, obviously. ETA Single since 2005.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

GusPolinski said:


> Describe the whirlwind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes.

Could you describe the ruckus, sir?


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Hello? I heard my name.
> 
> Does it? Can it be had by anyone? Or do only a few find that elusive pairing? If it's real, is it worth being alone for decades waiting for it? What if one does and they are wrong and it never happens? Or is it worse to settle and find out long term passionate love exists but be stuck in long term companionate relationship?
> 
> In the midst of a struggle, obviously. ETA Single since 2005.


If one does decide to settle, the prospective spouse should know and accept that he/she is being chosen mostly due to stability and companionship. If one decides to settle, but the prospective spouse has a strong passionate type of love for the the settler, I believe that the prospective spouse will soon feel resentment. The results are bad for both partners. 

As for me, I didn't get married until my 40's because I refused to settle, despite having had dated a few ladies who had strong feelings for me. The irony is that I ended up with a wife who settled for me and I ended up settling for a wife that didn't have that strong passionate love for me. 

She is nice, stable, and easy to get along with, but it's not what I thought I was signing up for. I would recommend staying single and wait until you are over 50 to find a nice, stable man who you have strong feelings for and who has strong feelings for you. 

After age 50, there will be more men who are also satisfied with companionship. You have looks and smarts on your side, so it's too early to give up.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Aw that's sweet to say, @Steve1000 - 50 is only 2 years away. The guy I agreed to be introduced as "girlfriend" probably is also settling since we've been friends for nearly 10 years. Suddenly he says "we get along pretty well, right? I mean, we don't fight and we have a good time when we're together." How's that for romance?  I've kept my distance for several months, only seeing him occasionally and not always answering the phone so I have my space while I ponder this. I always come back to 'break it off' and go back to being just friends. Although we've only kissed. The. most. awkward. kisses. ever.


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, there are those that still believe in love.. Myself, included, although I'm kind of giving up on it for the moment.. 

And for the record, I'm 42, 3 years single, and I refuse to settle. See no need to. I'd rather be alone that settle, or be settled for.. And I've already put my money where my mouth is.. I fell in love after my divorce.. He didn't love me back.. Because he was still hooked on his abusive ex (ironic, no?).. And I made the decision, after 8 months, to end it.. I assure you, it's a lot harder to break your own heart, knowing that the person you love will stay with you for various reasons, just not the right ones.. I decided I loved myself too much to spend a life like that.. 

So, yes, love matters. To some of us, at least... Just like it matters to some men, and not to others..


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Steve1000 said:


> As for me, I didn't get married until my 40's because I refused to settle, despite having had dated a few ladies who had strong feelings for me. The irony is that I ended up with a wife who settled for me and I ended up settling for a wife that didn't have that strong passionate love for me.
> 
> .


I actually waited to hear about your life story. I was expecting this exact same answer. I am 38, will be 39 next week.

I have been loved A LOT, I have LOVED a lot, I have had passionate, crazy sex in a most exotic Amazon jungle location with a younger poet who penned a song after me....

I've had my heart broken twice... I've had my soulmate, my ex husband tell me he would rather have sex with young (yes....) girls... and said he never loved me...

I've had a man who confessed his love to me, but was only using me...

I've had several men who viewed me as a sex goddess...
I've had several men who thought it was crazy...
I've had a couple of men, who after almost 20 years, cannot bear to hear my name...

Life, love, sex, romance, passion, heartbreak, soul-crushing, despair, I feel as if I've had it all....

I DO NOT wish to settle... I hope I will not settle...

LOVE MATTERS


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Aw that's sweet to say, @Steve1000 - 50 is only 2 years away. The guy I agreed to be introduced as "girlfriend" probably is also settling since we've been friends for nearly 10 years. Suddenly he says "we get along pretty well, right? I mean, we don't fight and we have a good time when we're together." How's that for romance?  I've kept my distance for several months, only seeing him occasionally and not always answering the phone so I have my space while I ponder this. I always come back to 'break it off' and go back to being just friends. Although we've only kissed. The. most. awkward. kisses. ever.


That's an interesting story. I would caution you though in making a firm determination after only one kiss. In the early 90's, I dated an older lady for a few years. It was a passionate relationship, both physically and emotionally. After we were dating awhile, she told me that our first kiss was so awkward, that she was sure at that time that there wouldn't be a second date. 

If you and your friend ever do decide to have an exclusive relationship and live together, at least you both know how to other feels.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Friends sometimes ask me, " Is staying single better or being married better?"

My answer, " If you are in a happy marriage, it's better to be married. If you are in a bad marriage, it's better to stay single."

My niece is 27 and she is facing this problem. I want her to get married, but I want her to be married to the right man. I don't want her to get married just because everybody else is getting married.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mark71 said:


> Allow me to set the stage,
> 
> I do understand each person has different wants, needs, thoughts, feeling, ideas, etc....
> I do understand each lady, has different wants, needs, thoughts, feeling, ideas, etc....
> ...


How about just getting to the point. Seems you stuffed up and now your wife is rejecting you? Can you ask a direct question instead of the cryptic stuff?

As for


> Does pure love, the components of love truly matter to todays lady?


 the only answer that should matter to you is the answer from your wife.

But to humor you, yes pure love is important to me. I can be very happy when single but nothing compares to being in a loving relationship.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

ne9907 said:


> Life, love, sex, romance, passion, heartbreak, soul-crushing, despair, I feel as if I've had it all....
> 
> I DO NOT wish to settle... I hope I will not settle...


With your life experiences, you can now focus on what you really want. Don't lose time to men who are not really focused on you. I've lost a few good potential relationships when I was in my late 20's because I would date a few ladies at one time and therefore, didn't have the ability to really concentrate on any of them. I was not really cheating on them because they were only a handful of dates with each one, but a couple obviously did like me a lot. 

From that, I learned to be direct in what I was thinking and focus on one at a time. In my opinion, dating multiple people at a time does not help find the right one to settle down with.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

"Pure love".... it's subjective, isn't it? 

Different perceptions/ideals from person to person, and even differs within one persons' lifetime. What I thought of as pure love at 20 is not the same way I see it now at 53. 

So what is pure love? Same thing as "true love"? Like, throw yourself in front of a bullet to spare your spouse? Or lovingly wipe their ass when they can't due to illness? Even if it is for the rest of their life? Share false teeth? Live in a cardboard box if you have to just so you can stay together? 

I guess I think real love (much like integrity or character) shows itself during the hardest times. 

...and ya, I believe.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Steve1000 said:


> That's an interesting story. I would caution you though in making a firm determination after only one kiss. In the early 90's, I dated an older lady for a few years. It was a passionate relationship, both physically and emotionally. After we were dating awhile, she told me that our first kiss was so awkward, that she was sure at that time that there wouldn't be a second date.
> 
> If you and your friend ever do decide to have an exclusive relationship and live together, at least you both know how to other feels.


Well, to be more clear, he kissed me before but was closed mouth. I told him I didn't think we were a good match and he asked why. I told him he didn't french kiss (he also doesn't give or receive oral) and he said he could do that (french kiss) and so time goes by and we aren't dating and he pops these compatibility questions and kisses me with tongue and it was super weird. I've kissed enough guys to know what comes naturally. It just isn't his thing. I can't imagine not ever having long makeout sessions and I can't imagine having those with him.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I can't imagine not ever having long makeout sessions and I can't imagine having those with him.


In your case, you have know him for a long time. If the spark just isn't going to happen and you still desire to have a reasonably passionate relationship, then make it clear to him that you're going to remain friends. You will still have some hope to find what you are wishing to find.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mark71 said:


> Allow me to set the stage,
> 
> I do understand each person has different wants, needs, thoughts, feeling, ideas, etc....
> I do understand each lady, has different wants, needs, thoughts, feeling, ideas, etc....
> ...


 You say many mistakes.. I assume your wife has carried some resentment , unless you & she have sorted through these mistakes & found forgiveness....

What do you regret...does she KNOW how you feel in that regret?

I am assuming you haven't opened up ENOUGH to really lay it out there ...with your saying "No person knows the TRUE YOU"... so you fear being vulnerable with your wife? Can you describe your relationship more so...what you fight about -if you fight at all.....if anyone is passive aggressive, do you ever laugh with each other... how much time you spend together...and 

How is the sex life ?



> Does pure love, the components of love truly matter to todays lady?
> 
> Thank You for sitting with me....


 Interesting starter thread.. how we are sitting down with some coffee.. I'll take some tea...









Love is the one thing I got right...I tend to be a Realist in almost every area, bordering on pessimism, not too much of an idealist.. but in Love..I believe I still hold that.. 

I dreamed of that one guy who'd be by my side and ride out our years together.. hand in hand.. I found this 36 yrs ago.. I think I love him more now than I did then.. I look at him as being the one who helped me know *what Love really IS*...his example to me...

Yes.. Love matters.. but Love can not conquer all.. having enough natural compatibility is so very very important in a long lasting relationship..

I kinda look at it this way.. even the most unselfish person wants his or her own happiness.. basically.. we are all "selfish" in what we want out of life & love... there are things I want that someone else would find as "Hell", maybe even boring.... and I may feel that way about something they love & crave..

It's like your opening words...those differing "wants, needs, thoughts , feelings & ideas".....finding another who "gets us'" appreciates us & couldn't imagine living life without us.. quirks & all... having similar wants, needs, feelings & ideas... this just makes "love" so much more Doable.. and able to last through the years.. I feel every couple needs a firm foundation to build upon.. being vulnerable with each other.. in who we are at our core...finding that authentic acceptance is how we grow towards each other.. and love blossoms..

I am getting off track...but Yeah.. Love is very very important to me.. I am a romantic at heart.... described like this..



> Being Romantic means being sensitive, affectionate, and spritually-inclined.
> 
> The paramount quality of a romantic person is sensitivity. The romantic is a person who FEELS deeply, and attaches a lot of meaning to those feelings. Because of this, the romantic will express him/herself through such things as affection, verbal declarations of love, and meaningful gestures, all of which come from deep within.
> 
> ...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Seems it doesn't matter to the OP as he never bothered to come back.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

This is the second time I've read this thread. Can someone explain what pure love is in terms that all of us can agree upon? Somehow, I don't think so.

So, if you believe you have pure love, isn't it love that you feel for another? We don't really know how they feel love or if they love us that same. In fact, they can't feel that love in the same way because we are all individuals. 

The issue seems to be how we define pure love in comparison to how our partner perceives our actions that we believe show we love them. Isn't that what we are looking for in a mate? Someone that is as happy and satisfied with us as we are with them? 

Isn't pure love really delusional thinking? If one person believed our love was worthless and another thinks it was great, how then can it be truly pure? Wouldn't pure love be felt by all? 

Just some thoughts to consider. I hope you all find the love you desire.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

2ntnuf said:


> This is the second time I've read this thread.* Can someone explain what pure love is in terms that all of us can agree upon?* Somehow, I don't think so.
> 
> So, if you believe you have pure love, isn't it love that you feel for another? We don't really know how they feel love or if they love us that same. In fact, they can't feel that love in the same way because we are all individuals.
> 
> The issue seems to be how we define pure love in comparison to how our partner perceives our actions that we believe show we love them. Isn't that what we are looking for in a mate? Someone that is as happy and satisfied with us as we are with them?


 I glossed over the meaning Pure.. The consensuses is :

Pure love is unconditional. Loving that person despite their flaws, despite changing them, and despite their habits, is the closest definition of pure love....

A Mothers Love is used many times to describe a love that is "pure" ...or a Godly love.. 

...if this is taken too far, it can become Co-dependent though / hurtful to us, without some healthy give & take -in romantic relationships anyway.


This link has some great answers to this question... Does pure love really exist? 



> But there are so many expressions of love in this world, and a fraction of them could not be any more loving. To love so much that you couldn't imagine loving any more - that is pure love. To embrace all of the feelings that come with love, to feel them as fully as possible - that is also pure love. And I think it is actually the sad exception to the rule in which a person goes through the entirety of life in its expression without having had a single moment like that.





> Purity is Judgmental. You can't judge how pure one could be, may it be a thing, person or a phenomenon. 'Purity' is actually an emotion (or feeling, if you may).
> 
> If am crazy for someone, love her badly, am blindly tied to what so ever she does and feels that she is the one - she is pure for me, from my standards of a relationship. You can have an opinion of my love not being pure, but for me it could be the purest of pure.
> 
> So yes, pure love do exist. But it exists in the eye of a lover, not in the eyes of Audience or Judges.





> Christians would say that Jesus's love for us is pure
> 
> The focus of many saints and spiritualists is to develop a pure love of God and remove the taints of human issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redactus (Nov 22, 2015)

Love is fleeting, a relationship is work......


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I glossed over the meaning Pure.. The consensuses is :
> 
> Pure love is unconditional. Loving that person despite their flaws, despite changing them, and despite their habits, is the closest definition of pure love....
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> 
> But there are so many expressions of love in this world, and a fraction of them could not be any more loving. To love so much that you couldn't imagine loving any more - that is pure love. To embrace all of the feelings that come with love, to feel them as fully as possible - that is also pure love. And I think it is actually the sad exception to the rule in which a person goes through the entirety of life in its expression without having had a single moment like that.





> Quote:
> 
> Purity is Judgmental. You can't judge how pure one could be, may it be a thing, person or a phenomenon. 'Purity' is actually an emotion (or feeling, if you may).
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> 
> Christians would say that Jesus's love for us is pure
> 
> ...


I don't believe a human can have pure love. The closest would be a mother and child. Though, to be honest, even mothers have their limits.

Thank you for explaining. 

I do believe we may feel we have a pure love with someone. I think that is delusion based upon what we perceive in that person and not what is truly there. Remember, there are those chemicals which draw us to one person or another and leave out some. There are bonding chemicals which I believe work in traumatic situations, everyday consistencies, and sexual relations. Those may not be true love, but a condition of our mind caused by and based in chemicals which cause emotions and sometimes irrational thinking. In fact, love is kind of irrational. Isn't it?

But...it feels really good to think we are in love, and that's really what matters.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

2ntnuf said:


> I don't believe a human can have pure love. The closest would be a mother and child. Though, to be honest, even mothers have their limits.
> 
> Thank you for explaining.
> 
> ...


I was just reading about this last night...in this book which explains all this , how our hormones effect our brains etc.. it is very scientific *>>* 

Why We Love: The Nature and Chemistry of Romantic Love 

Here is some of what I read:

"Romantic love is deeply entwined with 2 other mating drives : *Lust *- the craving for sexual gratification ; and attachment - the feelings of calm, security, and union with a long term partner. 

Each of these basic mating drives travels along different pathways in the brain. Each produces different behaviors , hopes, and dreams. And each is associated with differnt neuochemicals . *Lust* is associated primarily with the hormone *testosterone* in both men and women.. 

*Romantic Love *is linked with the natural stimulant* dopamine* and perhaps *Norepinephrine* and *serotonin*. And feelings of male/ female attachment are produced primarily by the hormones *oxytocin* and *vasopressin.*"...

" Elevated levels of dopamine in the brain produce extremely focused attention..as well as unwavering motivation and goal-directed behaviors. These are central characteristics of romantic love. Lovers intensely focus on the beloved, often to the exclusion of all around them.

Ecstasy is another outstanding trait of lovers. This, too, appears to be associated with dopamine. Elevated concentrations of dopamine in the brain produce exhilaration, as well as many other feelings that lovers report ...

Dopamine involvement may even explain why love stricken men & women become so dependent on their romantic relationship and why they crave emotional union with their beloved. Dependency & craving are symptoms of addiction. - and all the major addictions are associated with elevated levels of dopamine .. Is Romantic Love an addiction .. Yes.. I think it is.. a blissful dependency when one's love is returned... but also a painful , sorrowful and often destructive craving when one's love is spurned."...

It went on to speak of "Norepinephrine's "HIGH"...and more of Serotonin's role.. ending the chapter saying this:

"The distinct correlation between numerous characteristics of romantic love & the effects of these 3 Brain substances led me to the following hypothesis: This FIRE in the mind is caused by elevated levels of either dopamine or Norepinephrine or both, as well as decreased levels of serotonin. These chemicals form the back bone of obsessive, passionate, romantic love"..

Me personally. I don't believe in Unconditional love.. if I am not getting anything back.. sorry.. that is not going to last.. I'm outta here ! all for being a giver, craving union with another.. I surely have adequate levels of dopamine running through me.. but yeah.. I need some of that coming back my way...to be fulfilling or I would just "wither" and seek it elsewhere.. 

Yes. even Mothers have their limits.. lets say someone's son become's a serial killer/ rapist .. how many would stand beside them.. I wouldn't .. I don't much care if that sounds heartless either.. I do expect one to live in a certain way to be in my life. So yeah.. that's conditional.. and I guess I have a problem with people saying "I love that person" but want nothing to do with them.. that makes no sense to me..

I explored this on a thread I did about unconditional love.. it seems a # felt this way.... but the way I see it is.. if you want nothing to do with me, will not come visit me, won't take my phone calls if I reached out to you... I just don't consider that love.. I sure wouldn't feel loved if someone rejected me, my presence, just wasn't there for me emotionally... (I can understand if they said they Loved me AT ONE TIME.. but it's over.. that makes sense)....but for them to say they still loved me - is like a slap in the face.. What is love like that worth ?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ve-unconditional-love-what-does-mean-you.html


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I do not think anything could make me stop loving my children. 

My love for my husband is very strong, too. But if he started to beat me up, I could see myself leaving him. You can love someone and still know they are not good for you.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jld said:


> I do not think anything could make me stop loving my children.
> 
> My love for my husband is very strong, too. But if he started to beat me up, I could see myself leaving him. You can love someone and still know they are not good for you.


I'm more heartless than you jld.. I believe I could turn my back on a child and cast them from my life - if they destructed others lives.. it would be conflicting for sure as precious memories of a more innocent time would come to me..then I'd feel guilty.. then remind myself what they have become.. and back & forth. 

I am not close with my own mother.. and some family members I could easily do without.. so yeah.. I believe I am capable of that.. 

I know it doesn't make me sound very good or nice.. I guess until one finds themselves in that situation.. how do we really know.. If I believed someone was hopeless. I could turn my back.. as you know our boys are all sweethearts.. this is highly unlikely to happen... unless they had a brain injury or something.. then there is the mental illness factor... it's not always so easy to love in the face of mental illness either.. many do become co-dependent (getting back to romantic love on that one)...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I'm more heartless than you jld.. I believe I could turn my back on a child and cast them from my life - if they destructed others lives.. it would be conflicting for sure as precious memories of a more innocent time would come to me..then I'd feel guilty.. then remind myself what they have become.. and back & forth.
> 
> I am not close with my own mother.. and some family members I could easily do without.. so yeah.. I believe I am capable of that..
> 
> I know it doesn't make me sound very good or nice.. I guess until one finds themselves in that situation.. how do we really know.. If I believed someone was hopeless. I could turn my back.. as you know our boys are all sweethearts.. this is highly unlikely to happen... unless they had a brain injury or something.. then there is the mental illness factor... it's not always so easy to love in the face of mental illness either.. many do become co-dependent (getting back to romantic love on that one)...


I think you are nicer than you think. 

Separating from someone who has hurt us, when that person is more powerful than we are, like a parent, is part of how we protect ourselves. But our children are not more powerful than we are.

I think your love would be stronger than your sense of justice.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jld said:


> I think you are nicer than you think.
> 
> Separating from someone who has hurt us, when that person is more powerful than we are, like a parent, is part of how we protect ourselves. But our children are not more powerful than we are.
> 
> *I think your love would be stronger than your sense of justice.*


 Not so sure on this one Jld.. seriously.. I have a very strong sense for justice.. I HATE to see innocent people hurt.. I have an "eye for an eye mentality" even.. better not cross me.. No.. ha ha.. I am kidding.. 

But again.. seriously.. I can be critical and I tell our kids.. YOU do this.. you can expect THIS .. if they are stupid and land in jail.. they will sit there.. (unless they were innocent).. not so sure I am as nice as you think.. if you are a good person.. I will love you, I will praise you.. climb a mountain for you.... if you aren't .. I will likely despise you, have nothing to do with you.... family or not.. 

Now I will say this.. I find if very MOVING/ Touching when I see others who ARE THERE for people really messed up.... where they put their lives at risk even to help them... I am just not that sort of person. I am painting myself "black" here -probably .. curious to ask my husband how he feels on this later... I know he's told me about the only thing I could do to destroy his love was to Hurt our children.. (doing a Susan Smith)...there would be no standing beside me or loving me after that. And I surely agree with him !


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I was just reading about this last night...in this book which explains all this , how our hormones effect our brains etc.. it is very scientific *>>*
> 
> Why We Love: The Nature and Chemistry of Romantic Love
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think you get what I was meaning. I think this is why there are many potential mates out there. It's the dopamine, etc. when we are low in their production in the brain. 

Anyway, I do understand about children. Yes, even beloved children. Given enough heartache, absence, consistency and time, or as you said, certain actions that we cannot accept, we may lose love for them, just as we would a spouse, parent or sibling. I think it's tougher, but it's quite normal.

I think, if one picks the correct person at the correct time and sparks some of these brain chemicals, and that wouldn't be too tough to do at those times, "pure" love may be sparked. At least until the next time those chemicals are low. 

It seemed like I was way off, but yeah, it's all tied together and shows we need to feed the love until we are dead. Or for those who didn't get that, marriage is work. Love can die, even "pure" love. Feed it or lose it. 

Thank you for understanding.


----------

